# Babe Winkelman = not so "Good Fishing"



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

Saw this article in Minnesota's news last month:

BRAINERD, Minn. — A nationally famous fishing television show host and one of Minnesota’s most iconic outdoorsmen has run into an upstream financial battle in the changing world of outdoor media.

Babe Winkelman — the burly, bearded, plaid-clad outdoorsman who for 40 years hosted the nationally syndicated show “Good Fishing” — filed for Chapter 13 bankruptcy protection in federal court March 9, 2020.

Court documents show the Winkelmans owe money on mortgages for both their home near Brainerd and a recreational property near Perham in Ottertail County, as well as taxes due to the Internal Revenue Service, Minnesota Department of Revenue, balances on multiple credit cards and several other creditors.

The documents state that Babe Winkelman Productions grossed $185,240 in 2019, but that business owes $402,280 in trade payables.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/babe-winkleman-bankrupt.680777/


----------

